# Ucraina: soldati russi torturati e colpiti alle gambe. Video.



## admin (28 Marzo 2022)

La guerra in Ucraina come non ce la raccontano. Un filmato sta facendo il giro del mondo e sta indignando un pò tutti. Soldati russi catturati, torturati e colpiti alle gambe con arma da fuoco dai soldati ucraini.

Video qui in basso


----------



## admin (28 Marzo 2022)




----------



## admin (28 Marzo 2022)

Facciamo le ovazioni in Parlamento a questa gente.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Marzo 2022)

Cose che accadono in ogni guerra


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Cose che accadono in ogni guerra



Ma va?? Se fosse successo a parti inverse avresti detto le stesse cose? Comunque siete dei buoni abbastanza bipolari


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma va?? Se fosse successo a parti inverse avresti detto le stesse cose? Comunque siete dei buoni abbastanza bipolari


sì, avrei detto le stesse cose. Anche perché sono abbastanza sicuro che accada anche a parti invertite. 
Ah, forse non è chiaro io non sono un "buono" (tipico argomento fantoccio), sono per il riconoscere che è in atto un'aggressione dai chiari tratti imperialisti, non per inventarmi orpelli al fine di stabilire che la responsabilità è degli USA perché ci stanno antipatici o degli aggrediti.


----------



## admin (28 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Cose che accadono in ogni guerra



Quindi da una parte si urla al mondo (giustamente) quanto facciano schifo i russi, mentre dall'altra è tutto normale?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma va?? Se fosse successo a parti inverse avresti detto le stesse cose? Comunque siete dei buoni abbastanza bipolari


La guerra è questa, gesti criminali e soprusi venivano compiuti anche dai partigiani. Prima di appartenere a uno schieramento piuttosto che a un altro, siamo esseri umani. Ma non è che questo allora rende gli ucraini brutti e cattivi e giustifica i russi per ciò che stanno facendo. Semplicemente anche questa è una faccia della guerra.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La guerra in Ucraina come non ce la raccontano. Un filmato sta facendo il giro del mondo e sta indignando un pò tutti. Soldati russi catturati, torturati e colpiti alle gambe con arma da fuoco dai soldati ucraini.
> 
> Video qui in basso



Gli ucraini stanno riuscendo a farsi del male da soli.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Cose che accadono in ogni guerra


Oh esatto.
L’unica cosa che non tollero è farli passare per santi quando poi sono totalmente il contrario


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Quindi da una parte si urla al mondo (giustamente) quanto facciano schifo i russi, mentre dall'altra è tutto normale?


io penso che mettere sullo stesso piano chi invade e chi è invaso non ha senso.


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Quindi da una parte si urla al mondo (giustamente) quanto facciano schifo i russi, mentre dall'altra è tutto normale?


Vediti i tuoi figli ammazzati e negli asili e gli ospedali, poi magari ne riparliamo su cosa gli faresti ai prigionieri russi


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> sì, avrei detto le stesse cose. Anche perché sono abbastanza sicuro che accada anche a parti invertite.
> Ah, forse non è chiaro io non sono un "buono" (tipico argomento fantoccio), sono per il riconoscere che è in atto un'aggressione dai chiari tratti imperialisti, non per inventarmi orpelli al fine di stabilire che la responsabilità è degli USA perché ci stanno antipatici o degli aggrediti.



Eh no bello. Siccome avete la protervia di ergervi a paladini dei diritti umani, di ciò che è buono o cattivo, di ciò che si può fare o non si può fare e condannate un aggressione imperialista queste cose non potete permettervele altrimenti non siete meglio dei criminali che dite di combattere.
Sappiamo tutti che in guerra da ambo le parti le crudeltà sono all' ordine del giorno da ambo le parti ma il trattamento dei prigionieri di guerra è regolato da specifiche convenzioni, sempre, e non solo quando vi conviene.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Oh esatto.
> L’unica cosa che non tollero è farli passare per santi quando poi sono totalmente il contrario


strawman argument. Nessuno è santo, manco Cristo in persona. Ma questi si sono trovati il Paese invaso. E non capisco come non si riesca a cogliere questo semplice punto.


----------



## admin (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Vediti i tuoi figli ammazzati e negli asili e gli ospedali, poi magari ne riparliamo su cosa gli faresti ai prigionieri russi



Se urli al mondo che condanni la violenza, e poi rispondi allo stesso modo non sei più credibile. Io almeno la vedo così.


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> La guerra è questa, gesti criminali e soprusi venivano compiuti anche dai partigiani. Prima di appartenere a uno schieramento piuttosto che a un altro, siamo esseri umani. Ma non è che questo allora rende gli ucraini brutti e cattivi e giustifica i russi per ciò che stanno facendo. Semplicemente anche questa è una faccia della guerra.



Per te vale quando detto all' altro utente.


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Vediti i tuoi figli ammazzati e negli asili e gli ospedali, poi magari ne riparliamo su cosa gli faresti ai prigionieri russi


è quello che fanno da otto anni nel Donbass gli ucraini
otto anni vs un mese...
ora il resto dell'Ucraina sta provando cosa significa vivere sotto le bombe e senza libertà di movimento
prima vivevano normalmente ed era un problema dei poveretti che vivevano là, una bella lezione di vita


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se urli al mondo che condanni la violenza, e poi rispondi allo stesso modo non sei più credibile. Io almeno la vedo così.



Hanno smesso da tanti anni di essere credibili. E il resto del mondo, che stupido non è, se ne è accorto. Andiamo a vedere come i paladini del bene trattavano i prigionieri ad Abu Ghraib e poi vengono a parlare di morale agli altri questi ipocriti.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La guerra in Ucraina come non ce la raccontano. Un filmato sta facendo il giro del mondo e sta indignando un pò tutti. Soldati russi catturati, torturati e colpiti alle gambe con arma da fuoco dai soldati ucraini.
> 
> Video qui in basso



in guerra succede ogni tipo di barbarità, non esistono santi. Gli alleati quanti crimini hanno commesso in Germania (mi viene in mente il bombardamento di Dresden). Poi vabbè l'Ucraina non è certo la Svizzera, guardatevi il democracy index e scoprirete che viene classificata come "regime ibrido". Ma se affidiamo sempre tutto al singolo caso non ne usciamo più. La realtà inconfutabile è che una nazione, la Russia, ne ha invasa un'altra stile 1900 con 200 mila uomini. Causando morte e distruzione.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> in guerra succede ogni tipo di barbarità, non esistono santi. Gli alleati quanti crimini hanno commesso in Germania (mi viene in mente il bombardamento di Dresden). Poi vabbè l'Ucraina non è certo la Svizzera, guardatevi il democracy index e scoprirete che viene classificata come "regime ibrido". Ma se affidiamo sempre tutto al singolo caso non ne usciamo più. La realtà inconfutabile è che una nazione, la Russia, ne ha invasa un'altra stile 1900 con 200 mila uomini. Causando morte e distruzione.


ma pure i partigiani hanno fatto schifezze. Quindi la loro era una battaglia illegittima?
é chiaro che ste condotte sono da condannare, ma di certo non mi stupiscono, perché esistono in ogni conflitto.
Il punto è: condannare il gesto equivale a mettere sullo stesso piano le responsabilità di aggressore e aggredito?
per alcuni evidentemente sì. Io contesto questo salto logico


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ma pure i partigiani hanno fatto schifezze. Quindi la loro era una battaglia illegittima?
> é chiaro che ste condotte sono da condannare, ma di certo non mi stupiscono, perché esistono in ogni conflitto.
> Il punto è: condannare il gesto equivale a mettere sullo stesso piano le responsabilità di aggressore e aggredito?
> per alcuni evidentemente sì. Io contesto questo salto logico



mi trovi completamente d'accordo. E' il salto logico, "e ma allora hai visto gli Ucraini!!!!." "Ha ragione PUTIIINNNN". Poi i crimini di guerra vanno condannati, e sparare a prigionieri di guerra è un crimine.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Vediti i tuoi figli ammazzati e negli asili e gli ospedali, poi magari ne riparliamo su cosa gli faresti ai prigionieri russi


Quindi se i parenti di questi sondato vanno a torturare gli ucraini non avresti nulla da ridire giusto?


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Quindi se i parenti di questi sondato vanno a torturare gli ucraini non avresti nulla da ridire giusto?


Gli ukraini stanno bombardando San Pietroburgo? I loro ospedali?


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> strawman argument. Nessuno è santo, manco Cristo in persona. Ma questi si sono trovati il Paese invaso. E non capisco come non si riesca a cogliere questo semplice punto.


Ma lo dici tu che non si riesca a cogliere questo punto.
Lo sappiamo tutti, sono stati invasi. Non diventano automaticamente meravigliosi e santi in ogni aspetto. Con obiettività si muovono critiche. Non “eh ma sono stati aggrediti quindi vale tutto “

non so se mi spiego..


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Vediti i tuoi figli ammazzati e negli asili e gli ospedali, poi magari ne riparliamo su cosa gli faresti ai prigionieri russi


E sono d’accordo.
Ma non puoi chiedere tribunali internazionali se fai le stesse cose..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Marzo 2022)

*Abbassate i toni.
Camomille e medicine prendetevele pure, ma fuori dal forum.*


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma lo dici tu che non si riesca a cogliere questo punto.
> Lo sappiamo tutti, sono stati invasi. Non diventano automaticamente meravigliosi e santi in ogni aspetto. Con obiettività si muovono critiche. Non “eh ma sono stati aggrediti quindi vale tutto “
> 
> non so se mi spiego..


se 10 critiche al giorno sono agli ucraini e zelensky e mai mezza parola sui russi, il sospetto che si tifi da quella parte viene, perdonami ma è così. Parlo in generale, non a te rivolto. Nessuno è meraviglioso e santo, nemmeno gesù cristo in persona.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


>


Mamma mia ho visto le immagini che brutte robe ragazzi.. ovviamente i soldati ucraini sono spinti dallo stress e rabbia per le loro familie case distrutte e per l'invasione e mi ricollego a Will Smith quello ha mollato uno schiaffo per una battuta per dire immaginatevi questo livello che va ben oltre.

Come al solito soldati e civili ci vanno di mezzo e Bidet, Zielinksy e Putin faranno propaganda su questi fatti per giustificare le loro posizioni.

Non è cambiato nulla. Succedeva 1000 anni fa, succede ora.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> mi trovi completamente d'accordo. E' il salto logico, "e ma allora hai visto gli Ucraini!!!!." "Ha ragione PUTIIINNNN". Poi i crimini di guerra vanno condannati, e sparare a prigionieri di guerra è un crimine.


Ma credo che queste non lo dica nessuno eh
È che molto magari non tollerano più la beatificazione di un paesaccio solo perché aggredito


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Per te vale quando detto all' altro utente.


Stai generalizzando, peraltro nemmeno mi conosci (come non conosci l'altro utente) ma parli come se sapessi con chi hai a che fare. Io non sto parlando di cosa sia giusto e cosa sbagliato, ho solo evidenziato una verità palese: i soprusi, le vendette e le ingiustizie appartengono a tutte le guerre e siccome la guerra non si fa da soli nel giardino di casa ma contro altre persone che non la pensano come te, non c'è da sorprendersi quando accadono cose del genere. Purtroppo, da ambo le parti. Non hai scoperto l'acqua calda.

Ma strumentalizzare questo fatto per giustificare un'invasione anche no. "Siccome condannate un aggressione imperialista queste cose non potete permettervele altrimenti non siete meglio dei criminali che dite di combattere". Secondo te, quindi, la soluzione quale sarebbe? Per lavoro ho intervistato mamme e parlato con bambini in fuga dall'Ucraina, forse sentire ciò che ho visto io ti farebbe bene. Parli come se fosse una partita di Risiko, quando in ballo ci sono migliaia e migliaia di vite umane. Ma sicuramente il problema è nostro che siamo dei "buoni"...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

Putin è indubbiamente da condannare, ha sbagliato ad invadere l'Ucraina ma forse altri hanno sbagliato a metterlo nelle condizioni di farlo. Negare le responsabilità dell'occidente perchè ne siamo parte è troppo comodo.
Ora tutti dovrebbero lavorare per la pace non esasperare gli animi con dichiarazioni incendiarie ed atti non necessari.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> se 10 critiche al giorno sono agli ucraini e zelensky e mai mezza parola sui russi, il sospetto che si tifi da quella parte viene, perdonami ma è così. Parlo in generale, non a te rivolto. Nessuno è meraviglioso e santo, nemmeno gesù cristo in persona.


Ma questo lo dici tu kyle e lo capisco siamo d’accordo. 
leggiti i post dei guerriglieri rambo che scatenerebbero una guarda mondiale per salvare la meravigliosa Ucraina. È stucchevole.
Sui russi è stato detto di tutto e di più. Se mi consenti, seppur aggrediti gli Ucraini non sono così meritevoli e hanno le loro schifezze a partire dal donbass. In più zelensky è assolutamente intollerabile. C’è gente come me che non vuole in nessun modo una guerra mondiale e lui praticamente ormai la pretende. È anche lui un ostacolo alla pace per quanto mi riguarda


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Gli ukraini stanno bombardando San Pietroburgo? I loro ospedali?


Non ci siamo proprio capiti ma ok va bene lo stesso


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Stai generalizzando, peraltro nemmeno mi conosci (come non conosci l'altro utente) ma parli come se sapessi con chi hai a che fare. Io non sto parlando di cosa sia giusto e cosa sbagliato, ho solo evidenziato una verità palese: i soprusi, le vendette e le ingiustizie appartengono a tutte le guerre e siccome la guerra non si fa da soli nel giardino di casa ma contro altre persone che non la pensano come te, non c'è da sorprendersi quando accadono cose del genere. Purtroppo, da ambo le parti. Non hai scoperto l'acqua calda.
> 
> Ma strumentalizzare questo fatto per giustificare un'invasione anche no. "Siccome condannate un aggressione imperialista queste cose non potete permettervele altrimenti non siete meglio dei criminali che dite di combattere". Secondo te, quindi, la soluzione quale sarebbe? Per lavoro ho intervistato mamme e parlato con bambini in fuga dall'Ucraina, forse sentire ciò che ho visto io ti farebbe bene. Parli come se fosse una partita di Risiko, quando in ballo ci sono migliaia e migliaia di vite umane. Ma sicuramente il problema è nostro che siamo dei "buoni"...






Allora mettiamola giù diversamente. Tutti voi che parlate di aggressione imperialista ad un paese sovrano( con grossi dubbi di legittimazione aggiungo io) dal giorno 0 ci venite a dire che i russi sono criminali e gli Ucraini sono le vittime. Ma dove eravate quando i neonazisti del battaglione Azov torturavano e uccidevano i civili nel Donbass in questi 8 anni?
Qualsiasi aggressione di sorta non giustifica crimini che violano le convenzioni internazionali in materia di trattamento dei prigionieri. Qualsiasi altro argomento al riguardo è un risibile tentativo partigiano di nascondere la verità dietro una foglia di fico.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La guerra in Ucraina come non ce la raccontano. Un filmato sta facendo il giro del mondo e sta indignando un pò tutti. Soldati russi catturati, torturati e colpiti alle gambe con arma da fuoco dai soldati ucraini.
> 
> Video qui in basso



Io lo farei a uno che viene a casa mia a rubarmi 10 euro.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La guerra in Ucraina come non ce la raccontano. Un filmato sta facendo il giro del mondo e sta indignando un pò tutti. Soldati russi catturati, torturati e colpiti alle gambe con arma da fuoco dai soldati ucraini.
> 
> Video qui in basso


Cose che purtroppo accadono abbondantemente da ambo le parti.
Non c'è guerra senza crimini, e infatti le guerre sono una gran schifezza.


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io lo farei a uno che viene a casa mia a rubarmi 10 euro.


Ma infatti. Io pure. Poi sulla rete tutti a difendere quei "poveri soldati russi indifesi".


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> se 10 critiche al giorno sono agli ucraini e zelensky e mai mezza parola sui russi, il sospetto che si tifi da quella parte viene, perdonami ma è così. Parlo in generale, non a te rivolto. Nessuno è meraviglioso e santo, nemmeno gesù cristo in persona.


Oh la, mi mancava la solita accusa di essere filo russo. Ricordati che se uno é un assassino a sangue freddo non esclude che l'altro sia un comico idiota. Purché siano gli ucraini va bene tutto. Per altro gli insulti son per il 99% al pagliaccio zelecoso, non ho mai letto insulti agli ucraini


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma questo lo dici tu kyle e lo capisco siamo d’accordo.
> leggiti i post dei guerriglieri rambo che scatenerebbero una guarda mondiale per salvare la meravigliosa Ucraina. È stucchevole.
> Sui russi è stato detto di tutto e di più. Se mi consenti, seppur aggrediti gli Ucraini non sono così meritevoli e hanno le loro schifezze a partire dal donbass. In più zelensky è assolutamente intollerabile. C’è gente come me che non vuole in nessun modo una guerra mondiale e lui praticamente ormai la pretende. È anche lui un ostacolo alla pace per quanto mi riguarda


io sarei più preoccupato di quel rinco di Biden che del povero Zelensky, che è una marionetta in un ingranaggio più grande di lui. Comunque i fanatici li trovi per ogni scuola di pensiero. Il discorso vale anche al contrario per i guerriglieri rambo che dici tu. Si sta creando una narrazione polarizzata come per il covid. Tuttavia si può benissimo condannare l'invasione, ma esser contro la fornitura d'armi, o essere solo per le sanzioni, o essere contro entrambi. Penso che tutte queste posizioni siano legittime. Quello che non mi piace è un certo filoputinismo strisciante che si respira in certi ambienti. Vale per te, che a mezza critica di danno del putinista, come per me che per mezzo post sono stato irriso dal tizio qua sopra come se fossi un acritico difensore degli americani, quando poi ai tempi ero in piazza a protestare contro le guerre NATO.


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Il punto è: condannare il gesto equivale a mettere sullo stesso piano le responsabilità di aggressore e aggredito?
> per alcuni evidentemente sì. Io contesto questo salto logico


Amen


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> *Oh la, mi mancava la solita accusa di essere filo russo*. Ricordati che se uno é un assassino a sangue freddo non esclude che l'altro sia un comico idiota. Purché siano gli ucraini va bene tutto. Per altro gli insulti son per il 99% al pagliaccio zelecoso, non ho mai letto insulti agli ucraini


perdonami, ma non credo di essermi mai rivolto a te in prima persona, era un discorso generale. Che in Italia, non in questo forum, ma nell'opinione pubblica italiana, ci sia un filorussismo che va dalla simpatia nemmeno troppo velata del "clan Fusaro", all'"equidistanza" di companeros e partigiani vari, mi pare abbastanza evidente. Dubito che in altri Paesi si ritrovini nelle trasmissioni personaggi come Orsini e Dicesare, ma potrei sbagliarmi.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> io sarei più preoccupato di quel rinco di Biden che del povero Zelensky, che è una marionetta in un ingranaggio più grande di lui. Comunque i fanatici li trovi per ogni scuola di pensiero. Il discorso vale anche al contrario per i guerriglieri rambo che dici tu. Si sta creando una narrazione polarizzata come per il covid. Tuttavia si può benissimo condannare l'invasione, ma esser contro la fornitura d'armi, o essere solo per le sanzioni, o essere contro entrambi. Penso che tutte queste posizioni siano legittime. Quello che non mi piace è un certo filoputinismo strisciante che si respira in certi ambienti. Vale per te, che a mezza critica di danno del putinista, come per me che per mezzo post sono stato irriso dal tizio qua sopra come se fossi un acritico difensore degli americani, quando poi ai tempi ero in piazza a protestare contro le guerre NATO.


Secondo me ti sbagli, la penso come te su molte cose, ma quasi nessuno qui è filo Putinista, e nemmeno nel mainstream.

Come dissi 1 mese fa, è più odiato il sistema che apprezzato Putin, il che fa sembrare alcune persone tifino per Putin, ma in realtà nessuno penso tifi per lui.
Comunque c'è qualcosa di "sbagliato" di fondo, senza dubbio, il ragionamento medio non dovrebbe basarsi su questo.

Che poi a molti piaccia avere un leader apparentemente forte, è abbastanza appurato.
Però questi uomini pseudo-forti, dopo tanti anni al potere finiscono sempre tutti con l' esagerare.

Boh


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Allora mettiamola giù diversamente. Tutti voi che parlate di aggressione imperialista ad un paese sovrano( con grossi dubbi di legittimazione aggiungo io) dal giorno 0 ci venite a dire che i russi sono criminali e gli Ucraini sono le vittime. Ma dove eravate quando i neonazisti del battaglione Azov torturavano e uccidevano i civili nel Donbass in questi 8 anni?
> Qualsiasi aggressione di sorta non giustifica crimini che violano le convenzioni internazionali in materia di trattamento dei prigionieri. Qualsiasi altro argomento al riguardo è un risibile tentativo partigiano di nascondere la verità dietro una foglia di fico.


Le aggressioni in Donbass sono da condannare allo stesso modo. Nel caso tu non lo avessi ancora capito, io non sono schierato da una parte o dall'altra. Anzi, ai miei occhi il vincitore sarà "il primo a cedere", ovvero, chi si muoverà per risparmiare il maggior numero possibile di vite, da ambo le parti. Non mi devi mettere in bocca parole che non ho mai pronunciato, però. "Ci venite a dire che i russi...", "Dove eravate quando...", ma di che stiamo parlando? 

Quando dici "paese sovrano con grossi dubbi di legittimazione" rimango perplesso. Puoi spiegarmi cosa intendi? Ho vissuto in Ucraina tre mesi nel 2016 (Odessa) e ho conosciuto un popolo fiero di essere ucraino, non russo.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me ti sbagli, la penso come te su molte cose, ma quasi nessuno qui è filo Putinista, e nemmeno nel mainstream.
> 
> Come dissi 1 mese fa, è più odiato il sistema che apprezzato Putin, il che fa sembrare alcune persone tifino per Putin, ma in realtà nessuno penso tifi per lui.
> Comunque c'è qualcosa di "sbagliato" di fondo, senza dubbio, il ragionamento medio non dovrebbe basarsi su questo.
> ...


qui no, ma io conosco tanti che simpatizzano apertamente Putin, la cui immagine è stata sdoganata ai tempi della guerra in Siria con Assad a suon di meme. Poi molti non lo sono dichiaratamente, ma di fatto la loro posizione coincide.


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Le aggressioni in Donbass sono da condannare allo stesso modo. Nel caso tu non lo avessi ancora capito, io non sono schierato da una parte o dall'altra. Anzi, ai miei occhi il vincitore sarà "il primo a cedere", ovvero, chi si muoverà per risparmiare il maggior numero possibile di vite, da ambo le parti. Non mi devi mettere in bocca parole che non ho mai pronunciato, però. "Ci venite a dire che i russi...", "Dove eravate quando...", ma di che stiamo parlando?
> 
> Quando dici "paese sovrano con grossi dubbi di legittimazione" rimango perplesso. Puoi spiegarmi cosa intendi? Ho vissuto in Ucraina tre mesi nel 2016 (Odessa) e ho conosciuto un popolo fiero di essere ucraino, non russo.



Quando dico che l'Ucraina è un paese sovrano con grossi dubbi di legittimazione mi rifaccio al golpe di piazza Maidan del 2014 orchestrata dagli americani per destabilizzare i confini russi. Io non so quali ucraini abbia conosciuto tu, io che ho amici nel Donbass che è la parte più produttiva della nazione Ucraina so che si sentono russi, parlano russo, pensano in russo e sono fieri di esserlo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> perdonami, ma non credo di essermi mai rivolto a te in prima persona, era un discorso generale. Che in Italia, non in questo forum, ma nell'opinione pubblica italiana, ci sia un filorussismo che va dalla simpatia nemmeno troppo velata del "clan Fusaro", all'"equidistanza" di companeros e partiggiani vari, mi pare abbastanza evidente. Dubito che in altri Paesi si ritrovini nelle trasmissioni personaggi come Orsini e Dicesare, ma potrei sbagliarmi.


C'è da dire che il fatto che esista comunque dibattito è una cosa positiva per la libertà di opinione.
Certo, ci sono alcuni che fanno venire il dubbio sulla buona fede di quanto dicono, viste le assurdità che propugnano (c'è un giornalista di cui non farò il nome che ha addirittura annunciato che l'offensiva russa in Ucraina è stata IDEATA per essere il più lunga possibile... cioè 2500 anni di tattica militare andati in fumo  ) 
Ci sono molte cose "accettabili" da noi che se dette all'estero su questa guerra ti valgono la gogna pubblica e se ti va male finisci pure al gabbio.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> io sarei più preoccupato di quel rinco di Biden che del povero Zelensky, che è una marionetta in un ingranaggio più grande di lui. Comunque i fanatici li trovi per ogni scuola di pensiero. Il discorso vale anche al contrario per i guerriglieri rambo che dici tu. Si sta creando una narrazione polarizzata come per il covid. Tuttavia si può benissimo condannare l'invasione, ma esser contro la fornitura d'armi, o essere solo per le sanzioni, o essere contro entrambi. Penso che tutte queste posizioni siano legittime. Quello che non mi piace è un certo filoputinismo strisciante che si respira in certi ambienti. Vale per te, che a mezza critica di danno del putinista, come per me che per mezzo post sono stato irriso dal tizio qua sopra come se fossi un acritico difensore degli americani, quando poi ai tempi ero in piazza a protestare contro le guerre NATO.


Perfetto Kyle.
Sono assolutamente d’accordo con te. Credo che tu mi abbia capito totalmente. Così mi piace parlare.

rispondendo alla prima parte, si biden è quello che mi fa più paura al momento perché è un demente senza controllo.
Ma zelensky ci sta pure mettendo del suo e non può essere scevro da critiche


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Marzo 2022)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Le aggressioni in Donbass sono da condannare allo stesso modo. Nel caso tu non lo avessi ancora capito, io non sono schierato da una parte o dall'altra. Anzi, ai miei occhi il vincitore sarà "il primo a cedere", ovvero, chi si muoverà per risparmiare il maggior numero possibile di vite, da ambo le parti. Non mi devi mettere in bocca parole che non ho mai pronunciato, però. "Ci venite a dire che i russi...", "Dove eravate quando...", ma di che stiamo parlando?
> 
> Quando dici "paese sovrano con grossi dubbi di legittimazione" rimango perplesso. Puoi spiegarmi cosa intendi? Ho vissuto in Ucraina tre mesi nel 2016 (Odessa) e ho conosciuto un popolo fiero di essere ucraino, non russo.


il Donbass è la classica guerra secessionista iniziata da un gruppo di separatisti (con l'appoggio russo) dopo la svolta filooccidentale del Maidan. E come in ogni conflitto, i crimini stanno da entrambi i lati anche in quel caso. La presenza di nuclei neonazisti inglobati nell'esercito ufficiale ucraino è un aspetto critico della faccenda, penso che nessuno si sia mai sognato di negarlo. Ma sigle di ultradestra stanno anche tra i filo russi.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io lo farei a uno che viene a casa mia a rubarmi 10 euro.


Ovvio ma poi non ti lamentare dei crimini di guerra no?


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Cose che purtroppo accadono abbondantemente da ambo le parti.
> Non c'è guerra senza crimini, e infatti le guerre sono una gran schifezza.


Esattamente. La guerra è già un crimine enorme in se


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Abbassate i toni.
> Camomille e medicine prendetevele pure, ma fuori dal forum.*


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Le aggressioni in Donbass sono da condannare allo stesso modo. Nel caso tu non lo avessi ancora capito, io non sono schierato da una parte o dall'altra. Anzi, ai miei occhi il vincitore sarà "il primo a cedere", ovvero, chi si muoverà per risparmiare il maggior numero possibile di vite, da ambo le parti. Non mi devi mettere in bocca parole che non ho mai pronunciato, però. "Ci venite a dire che i russi...", "Dove eravate quando...", ma di che stiamo parlando?
> 
> Quando dici "paese sovrano con grossi dubbi di legittimazione" rimango perplesso. Puoi spiegarmi cosa intendi? Ho vissuto in Ucraina tre mesi nel 2016 (Odessa) e ho conosciuto un popolo fiero di essere ucraino, non russo.


Sul fatto che l’ucraina non dovrebbe manco esistere dovremmo dedicare un topic apposito.
C’è troppo da dire. Ma questo non c’entra nulla con la guerra che ha violato uno stato sovrano.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> il Donbass è la classica guerra secessionista iniziata da un gruppo di separatisti (con l'appoggio russo) dopo la svolta filooccidentale del Maidan. E come in ogni conflitto, i crimini stanno da entrambi i lati anche in quel caso. La presenza di nuclei neonazisti inglobati nell'esercito ufficiale ucraino è un aspetto critico della faccenda, penso che nessuno si sia mai sognato di negarlo. Ma sigle di ultradestra stanno anche tra i filo russi.


La questione donbas non è così semplice eh


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che il fatto che esista comunque dibattito è una cosa positiva per la libertà di opinione.
> Certo, ci sono alcuni che fanno venire il dubbio sulla buona fede di quanto dicono, viste le assurdità che propugnano (c'è un giornalista di cui non farò il nome che ha addirittura annunciato che l'offensiva russa in Ucraina è stata IDEATA per essere il più lunga possibile... cioè 2500 anni di tattica militare andati in fumo  )
> Ci sono molte cose "accettabili" da noi che se dette all'estero su questa guerra ti valgono la gogna pubblica e se ti va male finisci pure al gabbio.


Sì ma dovrebbe essere un dibattito sano, non lo spettacolo da talk show dove la logica della caciara la fa da padrone. Basta girare un po' youtube per trovare un dibattito più sano e proficuo di quello che si vede da Parenzo o Formigli.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ovvio ma poi non ti lamentare dei crimini di guerra no?



Considerando che L'Ucraina è stata invasa e alcune città distrutte cosa vi aspettavate che i russi venissero trattati con i guanti bianchi? 

C'è gente qui dentro che perde il senno per un gol regolare annullato al Milan, per quanto ne sappiamo quei soldati potrebbero aver perso una madre, una moglie o un figlio per colpa dell'invasione russa, voglio vedere poi come fai a mantenere la calma quando ti succede una cosa del genere.


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La questione donbas non è così semplice eh


e vabbè. non ho detto che è semplice, ma che sia stata iniziata dai russofoni, armati e sobillati dai russi è storia. 
Come dissi ai tempi della questione del referendum catalano le secessioni si fanno con le guerre civili. Quindi è legittimo che chi ha istanze separatiste muova guerra ma è altrettanto legittimo che lo Stato reagisca al fine di preservare la sua integrità territoriale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## vota DC (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La guerra in Ucraina come non ce la raccontano. Un filmato sta facendo il giro del mondo e sta indignando un pò tutti. Soldati russi catturati, torturati e colpiti alle gambe con arma da fuoco dai soldati ucraini.
> 
> Video qui in basso


Che poi fa più scalpore il soldato nemico catturato e gambizzato che il giornalista del paese amico assassinato...questo per capire quanto è azzerbinata L'Italia..... l'assassino è parlamentare e si occupa della commissione dei rapporti con l'Italia.. ...che poi non vorrei sbagliarmi ma tra Ustica e casi simili l'Italia nel secondo dopoguerra ha quasi subito più morti da fuoco amico che da nemici.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Considerando che L'Ucraina è stata invasa e alcune città distrutte cosa vi aspettavate che i russi venissero trattati con i guanti bianchi?
> 
> C'è gente qui dentro che perde il senno per un gol regolare annullato al Milan, per quanto ne sappiamo quei soldati potrebbero aver perso una madre, una moglie o un figlio per colpa dell'invasione russa, voglio vedere poi come fai a mantenere la calma quando ti succede una cosa del genere.


Si ma li leggete i post?
Io ho detto ampiamente che questa è roba di guerra, crimini fatti da ambo le parti.
Ma siccome la santa Ucraina denuncia la Russia per crimini di guerra e poi essi stessi fanno crimini, c’è incoerenza no? Non può esistere una doppia morale ragazzi, mi spiace.


----------



## mabadi (28 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma va?? Se fosse successo a parti inverse avresti detto le stesse cose? Comunque siete dei buoni abbastanza bipolari


Premesso che ci si aspetta da uno Stato che vuole entrare nella Nato e nell'UE un comportamento rispettoso dei prigionieri. E quindi da condannare senza se e senza ma.
Tuttavia, se dovesse entrare un ladro e venisse storpiato di mazzate che diresti? e a parte invertite?
Non lo accetto ma ci sta.
Se uno ti distruggesse casa e uccidesse i tuoi cari che faresti?
Io onestamente non ho idea se mi limiterei a sparagli alle gambe, magari farei qualche gioco alla Saw.
Certo che la razza umana ci mette del tempo per evolversi, ancora ci uccidiamo a vicenda senza scrupolo.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> e vabbè. non ho detto che è semplice, ma che sia stata iniziata dai russofoni, armati e sobillati dai russi è storia.
> Come dissi ai tempi della questione del referendum catalano le secessioni si fanno con le guerre civili. Quindi è legittimo che chi ha istanze separatiste muova guerra ma è altrettanto legittimo che lo Stato reagisca al fine di preservare la sua integrità territoriale.


Ma è il governo centrale ucraino che ha combinato un disastro in donbas e ora ne pagano amaramente le conseguenze. Il disastro del golpe
Yanukovych-Poroshenko, con manifestazioni anti russe esagerate (addirittura cambio della festa nazionale)…hanno reso il clima invivibile per i russofoni della zona orientale. Vennero revocate le autonomie concesse precedentemente, venne quasi bandita la lingua russa, fortemente limitata in ogni ambito, violenze incontrollate contro i “russi” tipo la strage di Odessa con 48 russi bruciati vivi nella casa del sindacato. Ma di che stiamo parlando dai? Questo è il modo di preservare L’Unità nazionale? La verità è che sono proprio un paesaccio di piccoli russi che non ce l’hanno fatta


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Marzo 2022)

Parliamo di Milan va,finché ce lo permettono.


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Premesso che ci si aspetta da uno Stato che vuole entrare nella Nato e nell'UE un comportamento rispettoso dei prigionieri. E quindi da condannare senza se e senza ma.
> Tuttavia, se dovesse entrare un ladro e venisse storpiato di mazzate che diresti? e a parte invertite?
> Non lo accetto ma ci sta.
> Se uno ti distruggesse casa e uccidesse i tuoi cari che faresti?
> ...



Forse non ci capiamo. Sostenere che in ogni guerra succedano " barbarie" da ambo le parti è pacifico. Altro è dire: si, ma siccome sono stati attaccati comprendiamo che gli ucraini possano lasciarsi andare ad ogni atto efferrato. Eh no ragazzi ci sono convenzioni internazionali che disciplinano il trattamento dei prigionieri, ergo non mi si venga più a parlare di russi criminalihh quando la controparte non è migliore, anzi. Ma d' altronde da chi chiude un occhio su Abu Ghraib non si può pretendere altro. Non è rivolto a te nello specifico!


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma è il governo centrale ucraino che ha combinato un disastro in donbas e ora ne pagano amaramente le conseguenze. Il disastro del golpe
> Yanukovych-Poroshenko, con manifestazioni anti russe esagerate (addirittura cambio della festa nazionale)…hanno reso il clima invivibile per i russofoni della zona orientale. Vennero revocate le autonomie concesse precedentemente, venne quasi bandita la lingua russa, fortemente limitata in ogni ambito, violenze incontrollate contro i “russi” tipo la strage di Odessa con 48 russi bruciati vivi nella casa del sindacato. Ma di che stiamo parlando dai? Questo è il modo di preservare L’Unità nazionale? La verità è che sono proprio un paesaccio di piccoli russi che non ce l’hanno fatta


già che definisci golpe un evento in cui il ruolo della piazza è stato molto rilevante, mi fa capire l'ottica con cui interpreti gli eventi. 
Detto questo, io mi sono limitato a dire che entrambe le posizioni sono legittime.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> già che definisci golpe un evento in cui il ruolo della piazza è stato molto rilevante, mi fa capire l'ottica con cui interpreti gli eventi.
> Detto questo, io mi sono limitato a dire che entrambe le posizioni sono legittime.


Ma è stato un golpe . Yanukovych era legittimamente il presidente? Si
Lo hanno rovesciato? Si
Golpe

poi vogliamo forse dire che l’ucraina non ha esasperato la situazione? In un paese dove hai minoranze così importanti, o le riconosci come si deve o finisce così. E in questo caso no, la posizione dell’Ucraina non può essere legittimamente, per quanto riguarda il Donbass ovviamente.
Questi sono semplicemente fatti eh


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Marzo 2022)

*@Rivera10, esprimi il tuo pensiero in altro modo.
Ultimo avvertimento.*


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> perdonami, ma non credo di essermi mai rivolto a te in prima persona, era un discorso generale. Che in Italia, non in questo forum, ma nell'opinione pubblica italiana, ci sia un filorussismo che va dalla simpatia nemmeno troppo velata del "clan Fusaro", all'"equidistanza" di companeros e partigiani vari, mi pare abbastanza evidente. Dubito che in altri Paesi si ritrovini nelle trasmissioni personaggi come Orsini e Dicesare, ma potrei sbagliarmi.


Tranquillo, era chiaro che il tuo discorso era in generale, mi son sentito chiamato in causa perché non trovo nessuna giustificazione in queste torture. So perfettamente che in guerra funziona così, é sempre stato così, ma mi infastidisce che in base a chi le fa sembra sempre bisogna trovare una giustificazione. Secondo me sono bestie, loro e pure quelli dall'altra parte, perché ora parliamo di questo video, ma chissà che combinano pure i russi ai prigionieri...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma è stato un golpe . Yanukovych era legittimamente il presidente? Si
> Lo hanno rovesciato? Si
> Golpe
> 
> ...


sì ma è un golpe di piazza che ha instaurato un regime democratico, non è che l'esercito ha preso il potere e ci ha piazzato Pinochet.
Nessuno nega le responsabilità ucraine, l'odio antirusso esploso deopo il Maidan è andato evidentemente fuori controllo.

Mi spiace, ma se una minoranza vuole secedere può farlo con le armi. Lo stato però ha altrettanta legittimazione a mantenere i territori.


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> sì ma è un golpe di piazza che ha instaurato un regime democratico, non è che l'esercito ha preso il potere e ci ha piazzato Pinochet.
> Nessuno nega le responsabilità ucraine, l'odio antirusso esploso deopo il Maidan è andato evidentemente fuori controllo.
> 
> Mi spiace, ma se una minoranza vuole secedere può farlo con le armi. Lo stato però ha altrettanta legittimazione a mantenere i territori.



Ah, quindi se è un golpe che instaura una " democrazia" è scusabile, accettabile?
Ragazzi stiamo camminando su una china pericolosa.


----------



## vota DC (28 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma è il governo centrale ucraino che ha combinato un disastro in donbas e ora ne pagano amaramente le conseguenze. Il disastro del golpe
> Yanukovych-Poroshenko, con manifestazioni anti russe esagerate (addirittura cambio della festa nazionale)…hanno reso il clima invivibile per i russofoni della zona orientale. Vennero revocate le autonomie concesse precedentemente, venne quasi bandita la lingua russa, fortemente limitata in ogni ambito, violenze incontrollate contro i “russi” tipo la strage di Odessa con 48 russi bruciati vivi nella casa del sindacato. Ma di che stiamo parlando dai? Questo è il modo di preservare L’Unità nazionale? La verità è che sono proprio un paesaccio di piccoli russi che non ce l’hanno fatta


Se Putin non avesse agito per primo ci sarebbe stata invasione della Nato ai danni dell'Ucraina: hanno tolto la legge che riconosce e e tutela le minoranze linguistiche (oltre ai russi iperprotetti da Putin ci sono polacchi ungheresi, tatari e rumeni) e hanno cominciato a dire che i polacchi sono centomila e non 2 milioni.... sono discorsi di chi si prepara a un genocidio. I tatari hanno evitato un bel missile essendo stata la Crimea invasa PRIMA della legge xenofoba che è succeduta all'eliminazione delle autonomie.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> sì ma è un golpe di piazza che ha instaurato un regime democratico, non è che l'esercito ha preso il potere e ci ha piazzato Pinochet.
> Nessuno nega le responsabilità ucraine, l'odio antirusso esploso deopo il Maidan è andato evidentemente fuori controllo.
> 
> Mi spiace, ma se una minoranza vuole secedere può farlo con le armi. Lo stato però ha altrettanta legittimazione a mantenere i territori.


Un regime democratico? Li non sanno manco cosa vuol dire. Quindi il popolo può far fuori un presidente legittimamente e “democraticamente “ eletto perché filo russo?
Qualcosa non ha funzionato li, sotto pressione di potenze straniere.

la minoranza che poi è la maggioranza della regione in questione? Quindi la Serbia fa bene a sterminare i kosovari? Lo stato non ha più nessuna legittimazione soprattutto quando usa certi mezzi. E onestamente in questo caso, godo che abbiano perso quei territori.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Se Putin non avesse agito per primo ci sarebbe stata invasione della Nato ai danni dell'Ucraina: hanno tolto la legge che riconosce e e tutela le minoranze linguistiche (oltre ai russi iperprotetti da Putin ci sono polacchi ungheresi, tatari e rumeni) e hanno cominciato a dire che i polacchi sono centomila e non 2 milioni.... sono discorsi di chi si prepara a un genocidio. I tatari hanno evitato un bel missile essendo stata la Crimea invasa PRIMA della legge xenofoba che è succeduta all'eliminazione delle autonomie.


Ripeto sono uno stato schifoso, non democratico e corrotto.
Ora sono santi per via della guerra.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ah, quindi se è un golpe che instaura una " democrazia" è scusabile, accettabile?
> Ragazzi stiamo camminando su una china pericolosa.


se la mettiamo così neppure la rivoluzione francese era scusabile.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ovvio ma poi non ti lamentare dei crimini di guerra no?


I crimini si sommano, non si annullano.


----------



## Nevergiveup (28 Marzo 2022)

Ragazzi se posso permettermi occhio tutti insieme a non confondere i soggetti nel discutere, in questa guerra è doveroso contestualizzare i giudizi a seconda che si parli di:

1 Putin, Zelensky, Biden e leader politici vari
2 Eserciti armati di una e dell'altra parte
3 Popolazione di una e dell'altra parte

Ciò che fanno e dicono i soggetti al punto 1 non definiscono i soggetti al punto 2 e 3 che subiscono gli eventi con ruoli diversi. Se nominiamo "gli ucraini" o "i russi" inconsciamente facciamo una generalizzazione mettendo tutti nello stesso pentolone, popolazione, soldati e leader che non possono essere messi sullo stesso piano di discussione e giudizio.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> I crimini si sommano, non si annullano.


Questo si. È appunto la guerra: crimini su crimini da ambo le parti. Ma se devono fare i santi, non va bene


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Un regime democratico? Li non sanno manco cosa vuol dire. Quindi il popolo può far fuori un presidente legittimamente e “democraticamente “ eletto perché filo russo?
> Qualcosa non ha funzionato li, sotto pressione di potenze straniere.
> 
> la minoranza che poi è la maggioranza della regione in questione? Quindi la Serbia fa bene a sterminare i kosovari? Lo stato non ha più nessuna legittimazione soprattutto quando usa certi mezzi. E onestamente in questo caso, godo che abbiano perso quei territori.


La serbia avrebbe avuto diritto a intervenire militarmente per garantire l'integrità territoriale, certo. Il problema è che si sono spinti un po' oltre. Non credo che la situazione del Donbass sia paragonabile, pur con tutti gli scazzi. Poi oh, se per voi gli Ucraini dovevano alzare le mani e dire: "ok, bona, per noi potete starvene per i fatti vostri e tenervi il territorio più ricco dell'intera naazione" va bene.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> se la mettiamo così neppure la rivoluzione francese era scusabile.


Però così mischi cose diverse.
La rivoluzione francese era nata da una idea buona ma finita malissimo, che mirava a sovvertire un regime assolutista e totalitario. È ben diverso non credi?


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> La serbia avrebbe avuto diritto a intervenire militarmente per garantire l'integrità territoriale, certo. Il problema è che si sono spinti un po' oltre. Non credo che la situazione del Donbass sia paragonabile, pur con tutti gli scazzi. Poi oh, se per voi gli Ucraini dovevano alzare le mani e dire: "ok, bona, per noi potete starvene per i fatti vostri e tenervi il territorio più ricco dell'intera naazione" va bene.


Evidentemente 48 civili bruciati vivi sono niente per te, ci sta. Ed evidentemente non hai idea di cosa gli ucraini abbiano combinato ai “russi” ucraini. 
Se volevano tenersi il territorio più ricco della nazione sapevano bene cosa fare. Comunque lo hanno perso e godo


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> se la mettiamo così neppure la rivoluzione francese era scusabile.



Se non altro con la rivoluzione francese abbiamo potuto godere dei frutti dell' illuminismo. Qui invece gli ucraini hanno potuto godere di Coca Cola e Pop cornNon c'è nessuna differenza infatti...
Poi hanno sostituito un presidente e un governo arrivati al potere con l' esercito, ops...
Ah no, erano stati democraticamente eletti quindi non hanno neanche la scusa di avere sostituito un regime di polizia con una democrazia
Hanno semplicemente fatto un regime change come quelli che sono accaduti nelle primavere arabe. Ottimo!!!


----------



## Antokkmilan (28 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Allora mettiamola giù diversamente. Tutti voi che parlate di aggressione imperialista ad un paese sovrano( con grossi dubbi di legittimazione aggiungo io) dal giorno 0 ci venite a dire che i russi sono criminali e gli Ucraini sono le vittime. Ma dove eravate quando i neonazisti del battaglione Azov torturavano e uccidevano i civili nel Donbass in questi 8 anni?
> Qualsiasi aggressione di sorta non giustifica crimini che violano le convenzioni internazionali in materia di trattamento dei prigionieri. Qualsiasi altro argomento al riguardo è un risibile tentativo partigiano di nascondere la verità dietro una foglia di fico.


Ti rispondo io: da nessuna parte sempre qua, ma la maggior parte delle persone( più o meno L’ottanta per cento) non è informata ascolta quello che dicono i giornali è i media, non è colpa loro. Se una persona non si informa, ma ascolta solo quello che dicono i media( media la maggior parte tutti di parte) mi vuoi spiegare cosa dovrebbero pensare ?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Evidentemente 48 civili bruciati vivi sono niente per te, ci sta. Ed evidentemente non hai idea di cosa gli ucraini abbiano combinato ai “russi” ucraini.
> Se volevano tenersi il territorio più ricco della nazione sapevano bene cosa fare. Comunque lo hanno perso e godo


vabbè se ragioniamo in termini di goduria me ne chiamo fuori.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Se non altro con la rivoluzione francese abbiamo potuto godere dei frutti dell' illuminismo. Qui invece gli ucraini hanno potuto godere di Coca Cola e Pop cornNon c'è nessuna differenza infatti...
> Poi hanno sostituito un presidente e un governo arrivati al potere con l' esercito, ops...
> Ah no, erano stati democraticamente eletti quindi non hanno neanche la scusa di avere sostituito un regime di polizia con una democrazia
> Hanno semplicemente fatto un regime change come quelli che sono accaduti nelle primavere arabe. Ottimo!!!


Ok. Quindi?


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> vabbè se ragioniamo in termini di goduria me ne chiamo fuori.


Godo semplicemente perché chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso. E godrei pure tanto se la Russia perdesse questa guerra


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo io: da nessuna parte sempre qua, ma la maggior parte delle persone( più o meno L’ottanta per cento) non è informata ascolta quello che dicono i giornali è i media, non è colpa loro. Se una persona non si informa, ma ascolta solo quello che dicono i media( media la maggior parte tutti di parte) mi vuoi spiegare cosa dovrebbero pensare ?



Non c'è solo chi è asservito involontariamente al pensiero unico ma anche chi è consapevolmente nell' ingranaggio.


----------



## vota DC (28 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Evidentemente 48 civili bruciati vivi sono niente per te, ci sta. Ed evidentemente non hai idea di cosa gli ucraini abbiano combinato ai “russi” ucraini.
> Se volevano tenersi il territorio più ricco della nazione sapevano bene cosa fare. Comunque lo hanno perso e godo


Che detta tutta Zelensky sta accettando tutti i punti di Putin prima dell'invasione....tranne la denazificazione cioè consegnare alla giustizia le canaglie che sparavano sulla folla di maidan per gettare benzina sul fuoco.
Questo in barba a chi dice "Zelensky ha fatto bene a resistere"....al netto delle devastazioni subite sta offrendo quasi tutto quello che chiedeva Putin....e l'accordo sarà una via intermedia tra le future e più esose richeste di Putin e quello che offre Zelensky.


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Che detta tutta Zelensky sta accettando tutti i punti di Putin prima dell'invasione....tranne la denazificazione cioè consegnare alla giustizia le canaglie che sparavano sulla folla di maidan per gettare benzina sul fuoco.
> Questo in barba a chi dice "Zelensky ha fatto bene a resistere"....al netto delle devastazioni subite sta offrendo quasi tutto quello che chiedeva Putin....e l'accordo sarà una via intermedia tra le future e più esose richeste di Putin e quello che offre Zelensky.



Quello che dico da quando è iniziata questa guerra è che più tempo passa e più Zelensky arriverà con gli stracci al tavolo della pace. 
Capisco che ci siano interessi da parte occidentale affinché le ostilità continuino ma non è accettabile che un capo di stato non capisca questa semplice verità.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Non c'è solo chi è asservito involontariamente al pensiero unico ma anche chi è consapevolmente nell' ingranaggio.



E che barba pero' con sto pensiero unico.
Manco fosse una medaglia da appuntarsi al petto l' essere controcorrente.

Non è che se tutti pensano il cielo sia azzurro, sono delle pecore e chi crede sia fucsia sia per forza un genio che nessuno può fregare.


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E che barba pero' con sto pensiero unico.
> Manco fosse una medaglia da appuntarsi al petto l' essere controcorrente.
> 
> Non è che se tutti pensano il cielo sia azzurro, sono delle pecore e chi crede sia fucsia sia per forza un genio che nessuno può fregare.



Pardonez noi ma quando sento trattare determinati argomenti con la faciloneria che talvolta leggo in questo forum o vedo nei dibattiti politici in TV in me si rafforza sempre più l'idea che i mass media sanno come fare il loro lavoro.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Pardonez noi ma quando sento trattare determinati argomenti con la faciloneria che talvolta leggo in questo forum o vedo nei dibattiti politici in TV in me si rafforza sempre più l'idea che i mass media sanno come fare il loro lavoro.



Invece a me fa strano quando 90 esperti su 100 dicono A, se non segui per forza quelli che dicono B, sei sicuramente una pecora plagiata dai mass media.

Questo vale in generale.


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Invece a me fa strano quando 90 esperti su 100 dicono A, se non segui per forza quelli che dicono B, sei sicuramente una pecora plagiata dai mass media.
> 
> Questo vale in generale.



Se nonché, a prescindere dai sedicenti esperti, i fatti forse suggeriscono una interpretazione diversa.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E che barba pero' con sto pensiero unico.
> Manco fosse una medaglia da appuntarsi al petto l' essere controcorrente.
> 
> Non è che se tutti pensano il cielo sia azzurro, sono delle pecore e chi crede sia fucsia sia per forza un genio che nessuno può fregare.



I fatti rimangono fatti.
Se la maggioranza ha propri motivi o interessi per vederli in un certo modo faccia pure ma non può pretendere di essere depositaria della verità. Nessuno lo è.
È un fatto che Putin ha invaso l’Ucraina e quindi va condannato. È un fatto pure che l’Occidente ha chiuso gli occhi quando conveniva farci affari. I politici italiani ne sanno qualcosa.
La strada più semplice (da far diffondere ai popoli) è far passare ora Putin per impazzito in modo da salvare il passato ma Putin, per me, non è pazzo ora né lo è mai stato.
Spero che si giunga presto ad una pace che tenga conto degli interessi di tutti, non solo dell’Ucraina e della Russia.


----------



## Pungiglione (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La guerra in Ucraina come non ce la raccontano. Un filmato sta facendo il giro del mondo e sta indignando un pò tutti. Soldati russi catturati, torturati e colpiti alle gambe con arma da fuoco dai soldati ucraini.
> 
> Video qui in basso


La guerra è così, si inizia tutti in piedi puliti educati ed eleganti, si finisce sdraiati nella melma a strapparsi le palle a morsi con le peggiori infamate

I crimini di guerra lo sono da una parte come dall'altra


----------



## danjr (28 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> io penso che mettere sullo stesso piano chi invade e chi è invaso non ha senso.


Esattamente, Benché sia chiaro che i prigionieri sono sacri e non vadano toccati a prescindere dalle peggio cose fatte.


----------



## danjr (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è quello che fanno da otto anni nel Donbass gli ucraini
> otto anni vs un mese...
> ora il resto dell'Ucraina sta provando cosa significa vivere sotto le bombe e senza libertà di movimento
> prima vivevano normalmente ed era un problema dei poveretti che vivevano là, una bella lezione di vita


Questa cosa secondo me non è assolutamente vera


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

Ragazzi se mi mettessi a documentarvi le atrocità commesse dai russi con tanto di foto o video finirei nel 2050. Poi se volete difendere quei cucciolotti dei soldati russi fate pure.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ragazzi se mi mettessi a documentarvi le atrocità commesse dai russi con tanto di foto o video finirei nel 2050. Poi se volete difendere quei cucciolotti dei soldati russi fate pure.



Non occorre documentare nulla. In tutte le guerre vengono commesse atrocità gratuite. Da tutti.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ragazzi se mi mettessi a documentarvi le atrocità commesse dai russi con tanto di foto o video finirei nel 2050. Poi se volete difendere quei cucciolotti dei soldati russi fate pure.


Ma non c’è da difendere nessuno, manco i cucciolotti ucraini, benché in odore di santità.
Sono crimini di guerra come in una guerra da sempre ci si aspetta. È il 2 pesi e 2 misure che non si tollera


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Però qui si sta perdendo un po' il focus . Qua non si tratta di generiche atrocità ma di torture ai danni di prigionieri di guerra che sono espressamente vietate da convenzioni internazionali. Poi oh, il doppiopesismo la fa da padrone e ok, ma non sviamo, per favore


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ragazzi se mi mettessi a documentarvi le atrocità commesse dai russi con tanto di foto o video finirei nel 2050. Poi se volete difendere quei cucciolotti dei soldati russi fate pure.


Continui a far finta di con capire tutto il discorso. Ma non importa, non ci capiamo


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> io penso che mettere sullo stesso piano chi invade e chi è invaso non ha senso.


Avrei comunque voluto vedere la reazione a dei video di soldati americani torturati dai talebani..

Poi sia chiaro, per me in guerra avere un codice etico quando davanti hai chi ti vuole ammazzare è ridicolo.. Dipende dal momento..

John Rambo diceva che quando devi scegliere se vivere o morire uccidere diventa istintivo come respirare


----------



## zamp2010 (28 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>


Chissa che cosa c'e dietro a tutto questo.....


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>


Premesso che a me quel video sembra autentico (perché lo sembra anche per gli ukraini che lo hanno subito condannato) , chissà quante porcate stanno macchinando queste melme. E i pesci abboccano sempre.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Marzo 2022)

Ma cosa c'entrano i soldati ucraini con quello che sta subendo la gente normale?


----------



## Jino (28 Marzo 2022)

Comunque da sempre le bestialità nella guerra ci sono sempre state, da una parte e dall'altra, nessuna novità. E se non fosse per certi giornalisti che senza paura sono lì né farebbero anche di peggio.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Marzo 2022)

Nulla di nuovo, mi stupirei del contrario, sia da una parte che dall'altra.
Sicuramente, tra le due opzioni, mi sembra più logico giustificare l'invaso piuttosto che l'invasore che, ricordiamolo, se non voleva essere gambizzato poteva tranquillamente starsene a casa sua.


----------



## Devil man (29 Marzo 2022)

hanno fatto bene..I russi da quando hanno iniziato la guerra hanno ucciso civili inermi ai check points donne e bambini di 2 anni, tirato mortai nei corridoi umanitari, ucciso gente in auto mentre scappava...

io non avrei fatto prigionieri


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Marzo 2022)

I miei likes e faccine sono tutte per la incoerenza fatta in persona.. con quella non ti salvi con i se i ma ! se sono arrivati alla guerra c'è un motivo! 
Diversamente da quello che vogliono fare passare con Putin è impazzito ( falso)


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> se 10 critiche al giorno sono agli ucraini e zelensky e mai mezza parola sui russi, il sospetto che si tifi da quella parte viene, perdonami ma è così. Parlo in generale, non a te rivolto. Nessuno è meraviglioso e santo, nemmeno gesù cristo in persona.


Ma per caso hai conosciuto Gesù Cristo in persona? perché l'unica volta che svolta nei racconti è nel tempio e da Ragazzino.. però farsi massacrare per il nostro Karma mi pare di tutt'altro peso.. quindi avrei da ridire sul tuo concetto che usi più volte eh.. 
Cioè se non è santo lui chi lo è!???


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> se 10 critiche al giorno sono agli ucraini e zelensky e mai mezza parola sui russi, il sospetto che si tifi da quella parte viene, perdonami ma è così. Parlo in generale, non a te rivolto. Nessuno è meraviglioso e santo, nemmeno gesù cristo in persona.


Ma per caso hai conosciuto Gesù Cristo in persona? perché l'unica volta che svolta nei racconti è nel tempio e da Ragazzino.. però farsi massacrare per il nostro Karma mi pare di tutt'altro peso.. quindi avrei da ridire sul tuo concetto che usi più volte eh.. 
Cioè se non è santo lui chi lo è!???


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Marzo 2022)

Altra cosa che turba la mia quete sono le etichette e gli slogan trapiantati nelle menti.. dopo si vax no vax adesso si usa il filo russo o filo ucraino solo perché uno a seconda della notizia cerca di informarsi e dire la sua tirando le conclusioni su questi avvenimenti.. ma no ! Bravi quelli che ci guardano dal piedistallo convinti di avere il diritto di vita o di morte su di noi.. visto che la stanno passando liscia con queste distrazioni ( il mondo non regge più.. vogliono un reset con il vincitore della guerra che ristabilisca equilibrio perso! solamente che sono pazzi e questa volta non ci sarà veramente nessun vincitore!) per continuare la guerra tra idioti ( non la chiamo più guerra tra poveri..)

Praticamente è come la società Juventus che per seppellire le accuse ha impacchettato quella cavolata del " rosicare" per difendersi contro tutti gli episodi vomitevoli e passarla liscia malgrado il sistema sia evidente!!
uguale uguale in entrambi casi vogliono nascondere la melma fatta e che sta per arrivare con questi mezzucci


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E che barba pero' con sto pensiero unico.
> Manco fosse una medaglia da appuntarsi al petto l' essere controcorrente.
> 
> Non è che se tutti pensano il cielo sia azzurro, sono delle pecore e chi crede sia fucsia sia per forza un genio che nessuno può fregare.


C'è stato un tempo dove spendere una vita ad acquisire nozioni e competenze in un determinato campo dava lustro alle persone e le rendeva rispettabili... quel tempo non esiste più, ciascuno da casa pensa in qualche ora di letture da fonti che ritiene affidabili di saperne tanto quanto chi nella vita si occupa di un determinato fenomeno dalla mattina alla sera. 

Lo vediamo in tutti i campi non c'è da meravigliarsi... mi ci metto anche io nella plebe suggestionabile, andrebbe fatta davvero una seria analisi di questo fenomeno pechè sta minando le fondamenta su cui è costruito il nostro sistema e sta letteralmente disintegrando il tessuto sociale di questo paese.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> già che definisci golpe un evento in cui il ruolo della piazza è stato molto rilevante, mi fa capire l'ottica con cui interpreti gli eventi.
> Detto questo, io mi sono limitato a dire che entrambe le posizioni sono legittime.


Ahh tu sei convinto che era vero che una piazza strapiena era in realtà tutta l'ucraina!? Piazza = tutta Ucraina ok 
Poveri tg italiani che hanno il coraggio di dire queste fesserie!! allora riempiamo una piazza a Roma e diciamo che è tutta Italia che vuole fare fuori il governo o uscire dalla NATO o per noi non vale? buffonate per buffonate almeno per noi ci si guardagna qualcosa di buono a differenza loro e i loro crimini nascosti come segni di democrazia


----------



## folletto (29 Marzo 2022)

Che brutta cosa sto video, ma proprio brutta brutta


----------



## pazzomania (29 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> C'è stato un tempo dove spendere una vita ad acquisire nozioni e competenze in un determinato campo dava lustro alle persone e le rendeva rispettabili... quel tempo non esiste più, ciascuno da casa pensa in qualche ora di letture da fonti che ritiene affidabili di saperne tanto quanto chi nella vita si occupa di un determinato fenomeno dalla mattina alla sera.
> 
> Lo vediamo in tutti i campi non c'è da meravigliarsi... mi ci metto anche io nella plebe suggestionabile, andrebbe fatta davvero una seria analisi di questo fenomeno pechè sta minando le fondamenta su cui è costruito il nostro sistema e sta letteralmente disintegrando il tessuto sociale di questo paese.


Già.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ahh tu sei convinto che era vero che una piazza strapiena era in realtà tutta l'ucraina!? Piazza = tutta Ucraina ok
> Poveri tg italiani che hanno il coraggio di dire queste fesserie!! allora riempiamo una piazza a Roma e diciamo che è tutta Italia che vuole fare fuori il governo o uscire dalla NATO o per noi non vale? buffonate per buffonate almeno per noi ci si guardagna qualcosa di buono a differenza loro e i loro crimini nascosti come segni di democrazia


C'erano chiaramente gli USA dietro quel colpo di stato.


----------



## Devil man (29 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Invece a me fa strano quando 90 esperti su 100 dicono A, se non segui per forza quelli che dicono B, sei sicuramente una pecora plagiata dai mass media.
> 
> Questo vale in generale.


di esperti forse ce ne sono 300 su quel determinato argomento ma lo Stato ha deciso di dar voce solo a quei 90  e di ridicolizzare i 10 che hanno avuto le palle di contraddire.


----------



## Shmuk (29 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> C'è stato un tempo dove spendere una vita ad acquisire nozioni e competenze in un determinato campo dava lustro alle persone e le rendeva rispettabili... quel tempo non esiste più, ciascuno da casa pensa in qualche ora di letture da fonti che ritiene affidabili di saperne tanto quanto chi nella vita si occupa di un determinato fenomeno dalla mattina alla sera.
> 
> Lo vediamo in tutti i campi non c'è da meravigliarsi... mi ci metto anche io nella plebe suggestionabile, andrebbe fatta davvero una seria analisi di questo fenomeno pechè sta minando le fondamenta su cui è costruito il nostro sistema e sta letteralmente disintegrando il tessuto sociale di questo paese.



In generale è sempre un buon argomento, ma il principio dell'auctoritas è stato uno dei primi ad essere messo in discussione non da oggi, ma dall'Illuminismo...

non aiuta che i cosiddetti "competenti" ne sbaglino tante, ed anche in modo grossolano. A stare a sentire Zoff, Pagliuca etc. Donnarumma sarebbe un fenomeno...Fidati ma controlla, è uno dei miei motti.


----------



## kYMERA (29 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Quindi da una parte si urla al mondo (giustamente) quanto facciano schifo i russi, mentre dall'altra è tutto normale?


C'è da dire che questi sono stati attaccati, non è giusto ma non li biasimo.
Domani viene uno e ti distrugge casa e ti ammazza magari amici e parenti, che fai?
Non è corretto, ma non mi sento di giudicarli.


----------

